# The Art of Cutting Chicken



## iQing (Jul 16, 2004)

hi.
I am new and inexperience here. Thanx for teaching / Sharing...

Let´s say I have a whole chicken... which I hv bought from supermarket.

How can I transform a whole bird into many very tiny fine cut chicken pieces.... ?

I think I have to know the detailed process...
like how to cut the bird... into mid size pieces and cut it into finer pieces..
I think it would be a complicated process that requires fine skill (my opinion...)

BTW... how long can a chicken being cut? I mean is chicken cutting a long process?

thanx for your advice...


----------



## RAYT721 (Jul 17, 2004)

*STEP I ... CUTTING CHICKEN INTO PIECES*

The following website should be able to walk you through the first stages of cutting a chicken into pieces. From there, you will simply cut each piece (minus the bones) to bite-sized pieces. 

http://ianrpubs.unl.edu/foods/heg145.htm

I hope this helps!
/rayt721


----------



## Jermosh (Jul 17, 2004)

I would use a poultry sizzors at first before you start useing a boning knife. 

Just cut the backbone out, DO NOT THROW IT OUT freeze or make stock.
Then just cut the leg from breast, then leg at drum to tight bone socket. 

If you get good with it and your upgraded to a knife, I can clean and debone one in about 2 mins. Might take you 15mins at 1st.


----------

